# SGI 9-18 through 9-20-14



## Dustin Pate (Sep 23, 2014)

Got to take a short trip down to the island at the end of last week. Got to finally meet Msteele as he was staying next door to us. We were able to fish together a couple evenings and had a blast.

Did all our fishing out of the park at the Youth ramp like normal. Mornings were pretty slow with a incoming/high tide. Saturday morning was decent when it got cloudy and windy which was odd as the wind usually turns the bite off. The afternoon outgoing tide was very good. Overall we caught a good many reds, flounder, trout, spanish, jacks, ladyfish and sharks. Most everything was caught on finger mullet except flounder on a jig.


----------



## Msteele (Sep 23, 2014)

Enjoyed every minute Dustin.  Your dad is a fun and friendly guy to hang out with.  Nice to meet your family.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2014)

I cant wait to get back down there.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry I missed ya'll buddy maybe next time.


----------



## Fourfingers (Sep 26, 2014)

Look like you had a good time. Makes me want to jump in car and drive down with the poles.


----------



## tattooedfisherman (Sep 30, 2014)

That's some good fish right there, can't wait till I can make trip down there!


----------



## Scott R (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like ya'll had a blast.

2 weeks and counting for me.  Can't wait.


----------

